# Alternatives to ftp for remote file access?



## Regicide

I recently set up a backup server for multiple people. I want them to be able to upload/download files easily (they all use Windows -- lame I know). I currently am using FTP but it has come to my attention that FTP send usernames and password in plain text. So, I used SSL/TSL with the ftp server. But, then the users complained that they had to use Filezilla instead of standard windows explorer.

My question is: is there a SECURE/ENCRYPTED protocol that is native to windows explorer that I can set up on my linux box for remote file administration?

My system is Gentoo Linux 2007.0 AMD64 and am currently using vsftpd as my FTP server.


----------



## ghostdog74

you can use SSH, but then again, you want a native solution? that means you can't install SSH right? how about using SAMBA? Install SAMBA on your Gentoo system, share and assign necessary permissions to the folders, then your user can map to your server to deposit files...


----------



## Regicide

Wow, I have no idead why SAMBA never crossed my mind... Thanks for the info.


----------



## fenderfreek

You can also use SFTP, which is basically FTP tunneled over SSH. It usually requires a special client - on Linux it's SSHFS, on WIndows, you can use something like Webdrive.

It gives you the rock solid encryption of SSH, with the ease of FTP. Try something like WebDrive, and see how it works. Webdrive will give you a virtual drive letter for any FTP, WebDAV, or SFTP resource that you can connect to.

Webdrive costs, but I'm sure there are free SFTP clients for Windows. I just have a license for Webdrive so that's what I use.


----------



## Squashman

fenderfreek said:


> You can also use SFTP, which is basically FTP tunneled over SSH. It usually requires a special client - on Linux it's SSHFS, on WIndows, you can use something like Webdrive.
> 
> It gives you the rock solid encryption of SSH, with the ease of FTP. Try something like WebDrive, and see how it works. Webdrive will give you a virtual drive letter for any FTP, WebDAV, or SFTP resource that you can connect to.
> 
> Webdrive costs, but I'm sure there are free SFTP clients for Windows. I just have a license for Webdrive so that's what I use.


FileZilla does SFTP but his users don't seem to like doing that. They want to live in there IE world.


----------



## Vito27

Hi, 
I'm from another planet (Linux/Unix), so I like my tools over there...
Even under windows I try to find my tools and something I find very handy is the commandline pscp :

upload : 
pscp sourcefile [email protected]:/location/destination

download :
pscp [email protected]:/location/destination sourcefile 

both ways it will ask you for the windows password. 
Just google on pscp. 
Thank God we still have a commandline in windows 
Sorry for my latin.
Vito


----------



## Regicide

Thanks for the advice guys. Just in case anyone wonders here's what I ended up doing.

I tried FTP through SSH but it was just too slow as compared to FTP.

Since the computer is behind a router and I am miles away from the server, I couldn't use Samba without setting up a Virtual Private Network. Thus, I decided to use FTP along with SSL. Then I limited the ports to use in passive mode to the 11000 - 11100 and forwarded all of those to the server. And, you have to use a client like Filezilla or the command line SurgeFTP.


----------



## briealeida

If you're interested in setting up an VPN, try OpenVPN:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenVPN
http://openvpn.net/

I use it to tunnel in to home from the University.


----------

